# MOVED: Anyone with argc?



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

This topic has been moved to Starting Out - Secondary Infertility:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330222.0

Hi nanus2015,
I have joined two of your duplicate posts together, as this one only had the reply from myself, and you are generating more replies in the other location 
Lots of luck and best wishes 

Angie x


----------

